# Birth control pill



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

OK so I changed the BCP I was taking. I have no more D but the gas is still present at certain hours of the day, mostly in the afternoon then in the morning at about 6 am my belly starts "working" big time. Not every day but every now and then. I don't know what to do anymore.Any ideas? Has anybody taken a pill that worked for their IBS?


----------



## darkestblonde (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi, I'm on microgynon which i don't personally experience that much of a problem with. however, it does contain lactose which i cannont tolerate. I have recently heard about the contraceptive implant, which is something that is injected (painlessly) into your arm, and it stays there and does it's job for 3 years and then you have it taken out and renewed again. There's also the injection which i don't know that much about except i think it's every 3 months you have to have an injection so mabye not so practical. At least those 2 things don't involve putting anything into your stomach....hope that's a bit of help


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah, I asked my doc about those injections but she said she wouldn't recommend them....she said they get you even fatter than the pills







lolWell am a bit better with these new ones, I'll see how they work. I heard about microgynon, one of my cousin used to take them and she said she felt great with them. But then again, she doesn't have IBS...Think most of them have lactose though


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

I started off on Microgynon and so did my sister and we both had the most awful periods and side effects from them. They are the ones Dr's always prescribe first as they are the cheapest. I am now on Loestrin 30 and feel so much better


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

Im taking alesse and so far it has reduced the d but I feel more fatigue. Of course I have just started taking the pill for about a week now. I think the gyno said that it could take months for some of the fatigue to wear off b\c my body needs to get use to the hormones. For a little info on Alesse. It is a low dose birth control with the same amount of hormones in each pill.


----------



## VMegan (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been on Ortho-Cyclen or some generic form thereof for 9 years now. It actually did help to alleviate some of my nausea symptoms after the first week of adjusting to it, and I haven't had a problem with it at all. Low dose pills or progesterone only pills don't work for me because I need a bunch of estrogen to make my period stop. Learned that one the hard way!! I personally would rather be on a pill than on the shot or the implant because if you have side effects that aren't going away you can just stop taking it, versus having to wait 3 months for it to be out of your system or having to make an appointment to have the implant removed.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

Well i have been on these new pills for 3 weeks now. The D is almost gone, hardly any "false D", broken stool some days. Am not sure if it is from the pills or from the probiotic I've been taking. Anyway it seems to work. I still have some gas in the morning but it doesn't really bother me (good thing I wake up before my boyfriend does ... loool) Those last ones were awful. I had hair loos and even some kind of pink spots on my body. They all went away when I stopped taking them!I wish they invented some good contraceptive for men cause I am sick of this!


----------



## raven1966 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey...my first post on here...this site is extremely helpful.I recently started the Nuvaring and have found it has cause a HUGE flare up of symptoms...I have MEGA bloat... and stomach pain and fullness...has anyone else tried this ring and experienced this?


----------

